# Memphis in may



## michael ark (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone going to memphis in may the 12-14.wcbcc event $110,000 in prizes.Here is info http://www.memphisinmay.org/bbq  Itry to go every year to watch.


----------



## pkerchef (May 8, 2011)

I will be there Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Planning on judging . Should be interesting to see how the new venue works out. No mud this year !!!!!!   Pkerchef


----------



## michael ark (May 12, 2011)

You lucky devil 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hope it don't rain.Like they are saying.We have had enough on this side of the sippi.In marion they are running the world largest pump station24/7 8 billion gallons a day.


----------



## fife (May 12, 2011)

Have a good time


----------



## hacksaw (May 19, 2011)

Going to M-N-M has been on my bucket list for many years now.  Not to compete, just to wander around and drool.  Not going this year either, stuck in Iraq with no Q and no brew....OMG! I'm in hell!...oh well, at least the pay is good...I order my new smoker next week!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When I am done with this contracting stuff then I will make a concerted effort to go to M-N-M....I cant wait!


----------



## michael ark (May 20, 2011)

I love MIM, been going since i was 16.It's just a hour away for me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hogg heaven .It's cool to look at over seas teams pits. The Sweden team always a great pit to visit and being off Beale street doesn't hurt either. The music fest the week before is even bigger.Just bring your good walking shoes cause it's huge.I've seen BB KING 3 times, buddy guy 2 times, seen Willey their 2 times, Bob Dylan.2 times.Hell i even seen nancy Sinatra do these boots are made for walking.To get the real experience go both weekends or  all may something going on hence the name.


----------



## pkerchef (May 22, 2011)

Had a blast .................best MIM ever in my opinion ! ( no mud) I talked with many teams and judges as well seems like the concensus was that everybody liked the new venue . It will be very interesting to see what this next year brings as to where the contest will be held next year.   I got very lucky and got to judge on site in the rib category . Was a great experience .......i highly recommend going to one of the judging schools if you are able to . Oh yeah did i say NO MUD ........lol Pkerchef


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## michael ark (May 22, 2011)

How do you get to go to judgeing schools?


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## tyotrain (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time.. you are a lucky dog


----------



## scooper (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a friend who competes in it every year.  He is a Memphis Pooper Scooper.  Same business I am in.  He has given me an open invite to be on his team.  I am just too damn busy running my business to get away for a weekend.  One year I will!


----------

